# SL-4 Drill Question



## Sapper6 (Jun 24, 2007)

This question is primarily for Doc Chapel but others are welcome to chime in.

Doc,

I was checking out the media archives on your website, http://www.martialscienceuniversity.com/media.php , and was very interested in the AOD drill.  I think I heard you mention that this drill, and others, are viable fillers between sets, techniques, etc.  Too often martial artists are always asking the question of "how to build spontaneity, thoughtless reaction, etc.".  I believe that it is through drills like the AOD (and others) that this question could be answered.  The drill seems very solid and viable in instilling a quick return of force, requiring virtually no stance movement/shifting.

My question(s) is:  is that particular drill explicily an SL-4 creation?  the only reason i ask is that i see alot of Chinese influence, just in the fact that full body movement is not required for the strike diversion to be effective.  in the system in which i study, we do drills similar to this, only in the aspect of isolating the upper limbs during the blocking, parrying, striking, etc., without shifting our base.

The same question applies to the Lower Body Vertical Punch drill as well.  Were these types of drill always existing in Parker's system but unknown? were the concepts of their intent taken from an outside influence?

these drills are very interesting and seem quite effective.  thanks for sharing them on the web.


to all the others, does your system incorporate drills of this nature?

thanks in advance!

v/r


----------



## Doc (Jun 25, 2007)

Sapper6 said:


> This question is primarily for Doc Chapel but others are welcome to chime in.
> 
> Doc,
> 
> ...


Yes, I agree, however those are only a small sample of the A.O.D. AND A.O.T. drills that are taught at all levels. They encompass and emphasize every aspect of heads up face-to-face confrontations. They include all footwork in all directions, multiple attack scenarios hands and feet in multiple combination, inside, outside, etc grappling high, medium, low, offense and defense.

They truly do create the bridge between elements of curriculum, and represent the Street Sparring component, and it can and does move to the extemporaneous and spontaneous stage. It allows combat mechanisms to be taught in a specific manner of emphasis, and raises the level of adrenal influence on training. It ultimately is our primary traditional sparring component, exactly from the traditional Chinese arts, but codified by me utilizing specific parameters mandated by Ed Parker.

The training translates to, and is layered on top of the Default Self-Defense Technique, and when appropriate, raises the level of execution significantly.



> My question(s) is: is that particular drill explicily an SL-4 creation? the only reason i ask is that i see alot of Chinese influence, just in the fact that full body movement is not required for the strike diversion to be effective. in the system in which i study, we do drills similar to this, only in the aspect of isolating the upper limbs during the blocking, parrying, striking, etc., without shifting our base.


Whereas some aspect of the training is as you suggest, an equal or more amount of time is spent on mobility. We do not believe in limb isolation. The body must function as a unit, even when it appears it is only moving the limbs. This has an immediate impact on hand eye coordination and Startle Reflex training, along with Threat Recognition.

The Drills (A.O.D.) and Techniques (A.O.T.) are my own creation based on my understanding and lessons from the eclectic previous mix of Ark Wong, Haumea Lefiti, and more recently the teachings of Ed Parker who set specific parameters for all aspects of the version of His Kenpo (Ed Parkers American Kenpo) I teach and, by necessity, call SubLevel Four. 

Much like the Default Techniques I teach themselves, Mr. Parker did not dictate the bulk of them move-for-move. Instead, he explored mechanisms and concepts in my personal teaching and set boundaries, guidelines, and specific mandates while leaving me to implement them. This gave him the freedom to continue to promote his commercial art, explore his personal art, and not have the responsibility of codifying additional material that wasnt available or wasnt in need of mass dissemination at the time. It gave him the freedom he desired and in fact needed, to be successful in other areas of the Parker Empire.

Given the task of codifying and created a workable progressive hard-line curriculum has proven to be an extremely difficult task, and what most read or see of SubLevel Four Kenpo is the culmination, of decades of previous work with Mr. Parker and since his passing, another decade plus of my own efforts based on that teaching. Ive been writing since the mid-seventies, and counting.


> These drills are very interesting and seem quite effective. thanks for sharing them on the web.


Thank you very much for the kind words, but as I said, they are only the tip of the iceberg. It is also the beginning of teaching the many higher levels of the B.A.M.S (Body Alignment Mechanisms), P.A.M.S (Platform Aligning Mechanisms) that are less obvious, and how they are integrated into positive offensive, and effective defensive use, along with every other aspect of combat.


----------



## Sapper6 (Jun 25, 2007)

without a doubt, very clear.  thanks!

as i said before, seems like a great tool.

thanks again!


----------

